# Wii Pal game + american Wii = Free game to someone



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Eldar Saga game, never played.

Would anyone like it? I am in discovery garden area. PM me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll take it...Are you giving me the console too?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No silly girl.... It doesnt work on my console! The reason I am giving a 90 dirham game away for free...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> No silly girl.... It doesnt work on my console! The reason I am giving a 90 dirham game away for free...


You could buy a new console for the game?


----------

